# carolina skiff owners?



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

dont see many like my boat out there. cs 21' 

its the new dlv style like an old whaler hull

nice ride and shallow draft


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

did you go out of little sabine today?, maybe around 12-ish???... i saw a 21 Car. Skiff w/ t-top roll out of there today.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I sold my 198DLX a few months ago (long story), and loved it. Word on the DLV's is a little better ride in the chop, at the expense of a somewhat deeper draft. Interior layout is a little different, with better fit and finish. There are a couple of goodforums you might want to check out: 

www.carolinaskiffowner.com and http://groups.msn.com/CarolinaSkiffOwners 

Enjoy!

P.S. If you need someone to share expenses and some fishing company, give me a holler...I'd love to see how the DLV performs!


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

nope not me man!

im going out tonight though to fort pickens peir


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

My buddy and I dive out of a 19ft Carolina. Sadly its in the shop right now. A few weekend ago we were cleaning the boat and realized there was a stress crack/chip on the starboard side of the hull, just below water line. The dealer had their fiberglass guy look at it and say that something isn't right about it cracking...its only 3 months old...so they are in the process of taking care of it through Carolina Skiff! Kinda sucks...the weather this weekend it nice and the boat is stuck in the shop!!!! Other than the crack its been a great boat!!! We burn very little fuel and usually head 10-12miles out! I never liked the design of the skiffs, but i'm kinda taking back my dislike of it...its proved to be a great boat!

But yeah...we're out usually every weekend!!!


----------

